
Stunning Pictures Show an Alien Moon Eerily Like Earth - jonbaer
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/01/saturn-moon-titan-nasa-huygens-cassini-space-science/
======
sk1zzyk1d
Stunning. I'm excited about forthcoming pictures to see just how much like
earth Titan is. It's actually shocking that up to now pictures like this
haven't been available. I'm digging into the archives now to see if I missed
something over the years, because to me these pictures alone are the biggest
story currently when it comes to our search for life outside the Earth. Our
galaxy will likely prove to be teeming with it.

